# All albino tank?



## DEREK21 (Dec 21, 2006)

has anyone ever done an all albino tank?

I'm thinking about trying it. I think it would look cool.

Anything specific, challenges/problems, Pros/cons I should keep in mind before trying?

Any opinions appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

Have never done it.

In my opinion, I like the natural looking fish, but thats just my opinion. If you do an albino tank, I would recommend a dark substrate, background, and decorations (rocks, driftwood, etc) to help contrast the fish. It might look really neat if you put it under the right light. Come to think of it, I think you have a really neat idea. Go for it!

Im not much of an expert on the different types of lighting, maybe someone can help you out, but something tells me that if you put the right light over a dark tank with white fish, you will get striking results. Since the tank wont look natural anyway, im not sure if you would want to go the planted tank route though. Might be an excellent bar room tank, or a tank in an unusual location where a natural tank would look out of place.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I have Albino Socolofi and an Albino Aulonocara Jaobfreibergi in the same tank. They don't get along too well. Conspecific behavior would seem to be the problem with a tank like that. You might like the look of the Jacobfreibergi. The male is more red, the females white. You could do a single species tank with them. Good Luck.


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

Floridagirl said:


> You could do a single species tank with them.


This sounds like a foolproof idea to me, especially considering the possible aggression issues.

An albino species tank with some albino plecos would be nice :thumb:


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

I thought about it before and was all set to do it, but i lost interest and went in other directions.
I had already accumulated the albino species I wanted to keep in my tank.
P. socolofi
M. auratus
M. greshakei
T. macrophthalmus
A. jacobfreibergi "Eureka Red"

I thought a lot about M. callainos and L. trewavasae but I thought M. callainos looked too similar to socolofi and the trewavasae females looked a bit similar to the greshakei females in color.
I wanted the set up in a 5' 100gl tank with black sand and dark rocks to really make the whites and yellows pop.
My biggest concern was lighting. I wanted light that would let me see the fish, help accentuate their natural coloration but also wasn't so strong that it would bother their sensitive eyes. I figured a pair of 48" fluorescent bulbs would be enough using ZooMed Flora Sun bulbs since they don't put out much of that bright white light that can be a little harder on the eyes.
My lesser concern was hybridization. I wanted my tank for show and wasn't as interested in getting fry out of it. Later on I discovered that my male greshakei simply wasn't all that picky in his who he chose to spawn with.
It was taking too long for me to find the perfect tank so the idea just kind of never went all the way through. I cut back my Malawi stock and moved on. Still want to do it someday though.
I'd love to see how it turned out for anyone else who gave an all-albino tank a try.


----------

